
Traduora is now open source - amzans
https://traduora.com
======
tokai
Great to see that it is actual FOSS (Affero GPLv3), and not some weird home-
brewed 'open' license!

~~~
amzans
Thank you for the feedback. After a lot of thought I finally settled on AGPLv3
because it makes it easy for the users to use and benefit from any
improvements developed by others.

I feel that it's the right way to do it. But I guess that only time will tell.

~~~
paulcarroty
Very good choice.

------
raphinou
Congrats for shipping this free software project!

I'll probably need such a tool in the future. This will be an option if by
that time it supports gettext files (.po) as that's what I settled on ;-) (I'm
surprised po files are not supported actually. I'm no expert of the field and
might be very wrong, but I thought gettext was close to be the standard)

~~~
amzans
I've just added basic support for importing and exporting gettext files. If
you end up trying it out let me know how did it go :)

------
kapilvt
How does it compare to something like Pootle
([https://github.com/translate/pootle](https://github.com/translate/pootle))?

~~~
amzans
I think Pootle is a great project with a (much) longer history than traduora
and it's very rich in terms of editing features.

While traduora will have a lot of commonly used editing features, I'd like the
focus to be on enabling small and medium teams to easily translate their
projects without much overhead. That's where upcoming features like automatic
translations come in handy as they provide a good "starting point" for a lot
of cases or also for example the ability to deliver translations over the air
to your apps/websites.

I'm convinced that in open sourcing traduora, it’s an effective way to make
the best product possible, while growing a community and giving developers
confidence to build on top of it as a platform.

~~~
kapilvt
Cool, awesome to see more opensource in this space. A long time ago (2009), I
was launching the world digital library (wdl.org) had to deal with lots of
content translations. I tried using Pootle (which also supports saas api
translation as a starting point), but we ended up just using Transifex with
consultants, because machine translations weren't good enough at the time. The
world has changed :-)

------
LK83
Does Traduroa use a workflow engine/library? Or did you develop your own?

------
mickael-kerjean
That is awesome, I was trying to find something like this for an open source
project I manage: [https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash](https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/filestash) Kudos to the
author!

------
pier25
So this is like a platform where your translators work together and you keep
track of all your translations?

If this is correct it seems like a super niche product. Very few companies
directly employ translators or need a solution for keeping track of
translations.

~~~
arankine
Absolutely not true that this is niche. Almost all international online saas
or stores have embedded translation and copy teams.

~~~
pier25
The ones I've seen first hand use services like One Hour Translation and then
use whatever e-commerce solution to manage the translations (Magento, Shopify,
Wordpress, etc).

It's probable big ones like Amazon do have their own translation teams, but
generally speaking most companies (in any industry) rarely hire a translator
directly and work with agencies.

My wife is a translator and works for a number of agencies. I see the projects
she works on, and that even includes some very large companies like Facebook
or Netflix.

~~~
ungzd
We have only 2 languages to support, and most people in company (but not
everyone) are native speakers of both languages. So, no professional
translators are involved, but someone have to write texts. And those who have
good text-writing skills will have discomfort with editing nested yaml files
on git.

Poedit does not support nested yaml files, and this application supports them,
and it will be useful even if it's used by single person.

~~~
pier25
Yeah, but this is quite a unique situation. Not only you are probably in a
bilingual country like say Canada, but you also don't require difficult or
quality translations. For example legal texts, or marketing texts.

